# Increase your pocket money by writing articles



## amanjagga (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guys,Just checkout *www.legpin.com*  Legpin is an online article writing site where users can post their articles,rate other articles and also get a good amount of cash for writing the articles.One user can also donate karma points to another which is then convertted into cash.
for registering visit this link www.legpin.com/forum

For more information on how legpin works.kindly visit this link. Notice 3


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

Cash for writing the article, itself?


----------



## amanjagga (Aug 10, 2012)

yes cash for writings when the user karma for it,or when your article comes on home page(mostly all articles are coming on homepage if it has a good matter)


----------



## amanjagga (Aug 20, 2012)

new rules,new look checkout www.legpin/forum and for details  Legpin | Facebook


----------

